# Fidanzata che aveva scopamico



## RagazzoTriste (26 Luglio 2013)

Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.

Ho una trmenda paura che possa ricercare una tale situazione in futuro con qualcun'altro o che abbia necessita di "violenza" che io non posso darle, non solo perche non voglio ma perche sono innamorato e non riuscirei mai a essere violento con lei.
Pertanto il motivo per cui sto aprendo questo thread è volerla mettere alla prova, vorrei ASSUMERE un bel ragazzo, prestante fisicamente che provi a portarsela a letto con quelle pretese sessuali.
Sapete a chi posso rivolgermi?


----------



## Joey Blow (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


Manda un pm all'utente Sterminator.


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


Ad uno bravo, ma bravo veramente e non per quelle competenze....ahahah


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Manda un pm all'utente Sterminator.


de bondage me parevi piu' tu l'esperto qua.....ahahah


----------



## RagazzoTriste (26 Luglio 2013)

Sapete voi da chi posso avere questo aiuto?


----------



## Chiara Matraini (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Sapete voi da chi posso avere questo aiuto?


no, non credo questo sia il posto adatto alla tua ricerca


----------



## Sterminator (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Sapete voi da chi posso avere questo aiuto?


te l'ho gia' detto...vedi alla ASL de zona tua che te dicheno...ahahah


----------



## Ultimo (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...



Psichiatra? 

Vabbè rispondo seriamente, vieppiù ancorchè altro vorrei aggiungere. apa:

Conoscere e conoscersi è un bene prezioso per poter scegliere, tipo fidanzarsi no? Ci si fidanza ci si conosce e se va si prosegue. Il bello sta nel non accontentarsi quando ci si accorge che qualcosa non va, allora ci si lascia e si prova con altri, nel momento in cui qualcosa o qualcuno ti appaga e non soltanto a livello sessuale, la scelta è più ponderata. Quindi sto dalla parte della tua ragazza.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


Sta fermo e non fare nulla. Quando finisce l'effetto della pasticca vedrai che le cose andranno a posto da sole

Buscopann


----------



## UltimoSangre (26 Luglio 2013)

ma ....


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


puó essere ma non è detto che ora che la  vostra storia 
è fresca ceda...
se non riesci a fidarti sarai sempre nel dubbio...
E poi dai viviti sta storia ...


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


fingiamo per un attimo che ti si stia prendendo sul serio.

tu non 6 innamorato. 6 succube,quindi prima che ti vada il cervello definitivamente in  pappa,lasciatevi.

e non ti preoccupare,ci penserà da sola a trovare uno che la monti a dovere,quando ne avrà voglia


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


Lascia perdere il controspionaggio.
Quanti anni ha lei? E tu?
Se con questo scopamico ci è andata 3 mesi e poi ha deciso di fidanzarsi con te, forse voleva solo provare un'esperienza 'forte'; l'ha sperimentata, ha scelto te per un rapporto serio.
Perchè non parlate delle vostre aspettative a livello affettivo e sessuale, casomai? Sono la confidenza e l'apertura reciproche che vi renderanno coppia, non certo i piani segreti orditi l'uno alle spalle dell'altra.


----------



## Buscopann (26 Luglio 2013)

Avete tutta la mia stima...
Riuscite a rispondere seriamente 

Buscopann


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Avete tutta la mia stima...
> Riuscite a rispondere seriamente
> 
> Buscopann





Mi sono detta che se per caso stavo buttando via della saggezza, ne avevo comunque d'avanzo


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Lascia perdere il controspionaggio.
> Quanti anni ha lei? E tu?
> Se con questo scopamico ci è andata 3 mesi e poi ha deciso di fidanzarsi con te, forse voleva solo provare un'esperienza 'forte'; l'ha sperimentata, ha scelto te per un rapporto serio.
> Perchè non parlate delle vostre aspettative a livello affettivo e sessuale, casomai? Sono la confidenza e l'apertura reciproche che vi renderanno coppia, non certo i piani segreti orditi l'uno alle spalle dell'altra.


"aspettative a livello affettivo e sessuale"
condizionano alquanto ...aboliamo le aspettative 
fregano...


----------



## Leda (26 Luglio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> "aspettative a livello affettivo e sessuale"
> condizionano alquanto ...aboliamo le aspettative
> fregano...



Non è così semplice...
Intanto, però, si può evitare di farsi dei viaggi interstellari autoconvincendosi che quelle dell'altro/a siano completamente diverse dalle nostre e fuori dalla nostra portata.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


Prima di definire quelle pratiche "violente"
Leggiti qualcosa di serio sul BSDM.
Sono cose molto di testa comunque e che affondano le radici in un non so che.

Non c'entra niente se sei innamorato o meno...c'entra se tu riesci a lasciarti intrigare da quella filosofia...
C'è una dolcezza e amorevolezza in quelle "punizioni" che non ti dico...

Non sono pretese...

E' na roba di testa


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sta fermo e non fare nulla. Quando finisce l'effetto della pasticca vedrai che le cose andranno a posto da sole
> 
> Buscopann



:risata:


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...



allora già il tuo nick non è proprio positivo è!
comunque ....ma davvero ti stai fasciando la testa prima di rompertela?


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

ci sono i gigolò che con un bel po di euro riusciranno a soddisfare sia la tua ragazza che te stesso


----------



## viola di mare (26 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> fingiamo per un attimo che ti si stia prendendo sul serio.
> 
> tu non 6 innamorato. 6 succube,quindi prima che ti vada il cervello definitivamente in pappa,lasciatevi.
> 
> e non ti preoccupare,ci penserà da sola a trovare uno che la monti a dovere,quando ne avrà voglia





Buscopann ha detto:


> Avete tutta la mia stima...
> Riuscite a rispondere seriamente
> 
> Buscopann





Simy ha detto:


> allora già il tuo nick non è proprio positivo è!
> comunque ....ma davvero ti stai fasciando la testa prima di rompertela?





mah... cosa ti fa pensare che su questo forum potresti trovare le risposte che cerchi?


:sbatti:


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mah... cosa ti fa pensare che su questo forum potresti trovare le risposte che cerchi?
> 
> 
> :sbatti:


ci avrà preso per una massa di traditori seriali....


----------



## oscuro (26 Luglio 2013)

*Si*



RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Sapete voi da chi posso avere questo aiuto?


Per un anale violentissimo rivolgiti ad oscuro....!


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> mah... cosa ti fa pensare che su questo forum potresti trovare le risposte che cerchi?
> 
> 
> :sbatti:


alle volte c'è chi equivoca e pensa che questo sia un sito di escort a prezzi da discount

altre volte trattasi solo di cazzari che vengono qui a provocare

altre volte è che ci sta in giro roba tagliata strana e questi sono gli effetti

è un mondo interessante ed avariato


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


Stai scherzando vero?


----------



## gas (26 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per un anale violentissimo rivolgiti ad oscuro....!




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2013)

oscuro ha detto:


> Per un anale violentissimo rivolgiti ad oscuro....!




stupido :risata:


----------



## Frif (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


Ma sei serio? Quanti anni avete tu e lei, di grazia?


----------



## viola di mare (26 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> alle volte c'è chi equivoca e pensa che questo sia un sito di escort a prezzi da discount
> 
> altre volte trattasi solo di cazzari che vengono qui a provocare
> 
> ...



sarà... ma a me l'idea dei puttanoni mica mi piace tanto... ma io so fatta male è!!!

comunque considera più voi così... per soldi sareste disposti a tutto!


----------



## lunaiena (26 Luglio 2013)

Leda ha detto:


> Non è così semplice...
> Intanto, però, si può evitare di farsi dei viaggi interstellari autoconvincendosi che quelle dell'altro/a siano completamente diverse dalle nostre e fuori dalla nostra portata.


no sarebbe semplice 
appunto senza farsi viaggi ...
e poi da una relazione cominciata da tre mesi mi pare un po
esagerato il fatto di mettere alla prova ...
io lo manderei a stendere tanto per cominciare ...


----------



## perplesso (26 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> sarà... ma a me l'idea dei puttanoni mica mi piace tanto... ma io so fatta male è!!!
> 
> comunque considera più voi così... per soldi sareste disposti a tutto!


lo so.  infatti tu e Simy siete quelle venute su belle e buone.

sono io il lato oscuro della famiglia


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so. infatti tu e Simy siete quelle venute su belle e buone.
> 
> sono io il lato oscuro della famiglia


di Oscuro qui ce ne sta uno solo


----------



## viola di mare (26 Luglio 2013)

perplesso ha detto:


> lo so. infatti tu e Simy siete quelle venute su belle e buone.
> 
> sono io il lato oscuro della famiglia



io e Simy :angelo:


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2013)

viola di mare ha detto:


> io e Simy :angelo:


:yes:





















(io nemmeno quando dormo in realtà)


----------



## MK (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Pertanto il motivo per cui sto aprendo questo thread è volerla mettere alla prova, vorrei ASSUMERE un bel ragazzo, prestante fisicamente che provi a portarsela a letto con quelle pretese sessuali.
> Sapete a chi posso rivolgermi?


Ussignur, addirittura assumere. Provare cosa significa, arriva fino al punto di e tu salti fuori dall'armadio?


----------



## Sbriciolata (26 Luglio 2013)

*sono scandalizzata...*

... non si è fatto avanti nessuno per aiutare 'sto povero ragazzo?
Un volontario, uno che si presta pro-bono?
cioè... sarà un precario, sempre che abbia un lavoro!
ma che figura facciamo?


----------



## tesla (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> vorrei ASSUMERE un bel ragazzo, prestante fisicamente che provi a portarsela a letto con quelle pretese sessuali.
> Sapete a chi posso rivolgermi?


alla neurodeliri, reparto agitati.
fra l'altro una stanzetta per te la potrebbero anche trovare in brevissimo tempo


----------



## Eliade (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non si è fatto avanti nessuno per aiutare 'sto povero ragazzo?
> Un volontario, uno che si presta pro-bono?
> cioè... sarà un precario, sempre che abbia un lavoro!
> ma che figura facciamo?


Io al massimo potrei testare sia lui che il collega, così giusto per dargli un'idea della misura della possibilità di tradimento a ragazza potrebbe attestarsi....capito?  :carneval:


----------



## Tebe (26 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...



non ce la posso fare.

ma soprattutto perchè diavolo te l'ha detto?
Non da nessun valore aggiunto ad una relazione questa cosa.
E' passato. Punto.

E provoca solo miliardi di pippe mentali.

pagare uno per...
Se fossi la tua fidanzata e scoprissi che hai certe idee ti lascerei all'istante, cancellandoti per sempre.
Manco ti saluterei.
La stai trattando come una mignotta.
Ripigliati alla svelta.


----------



## Simy (26 Luglio 2013)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> ... non si è fatto avanti nessuno per aiutare 'sto povero ragazzo?
> Un volontario, uno che si presta pro-bono?
> cioè... sarà un precario, sempre che abbia un lavoro!
> ma che figura facciamo?


Oscuro si è offerto ma solo se è una questione di culo....


----------



## lorelai (26 Luglio 2013)

Poveretta.
Vedi ad essere sincere con i propri uomini.


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Luglio 2013)

Ma ci penso io,ho una ditta di noleggio uomini, per un preventivo dimmi la descrizione dettagliata, per quanto tempo, sue preferenze sessuali molto intime e sarai accontentato!! 





















































:rotfl:


----------



## Spider (27 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


mandami un MP


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ma sei serio? Quanti anni avete tu e lei, di grazia?


+/-22


----------



## Frif (27 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> +/-22


Uh? E come lo sai? L'ha detto lui e me lo sono perso?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Ma ci penso io,ho una ditta di noleggio uomini, per un preventivo dimmi la descrizione dettagliata, per quanto tempo, sue preferenze sessuali molto intime e sarai accontentato!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah è per questo che mi corteggi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Io nel tuo noleggio sono la rolls royce dorata no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Uh? E come lo sai? L'ha detto lui e me lo sono perso?


E' una questione di ormoni e timidezza verbale. Non hanno 16-18 anni perché c'è già un po' di esperienza di vita propria, ma non c'è ancora la serenità dei 25-30enni.


----------



## Frif (27 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> E' una questione di ormoni e timidezza verbale. Non hanno 16-18 anni perché c'è già un po' di esperienza di vita propria, ma non c'è ancora la serenità dei 25-30enni.


E ma allora mi propongo io!! Un po' d'esperienza ce l'ho...  Magari non soddisfo, ma quanto a titillare...


----------



## Quibbelqurz (27 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> E ma allora mi propongo io!! Un po' d'esperienza ce l'ho...  Magari non soddisfo, ma quanto a titillare...


Come no ... me lo immagino già. C'è il neo-fidanzato guardone con webcam pronta a registrare tutto e si fa pure una sega lì per lì, mentre voi due fate i giochi olimpici in mondovisione su Youtube.

Tu invece, convinto di sgamare la fidanzata troppo spinta per i gusti del suo uomo, ti trovi da un giorno all'altro cento contratti ultra-hard per tutte le pornazziteche del mondo. Ma che male c'è? Nasce una nuova porno star senza che devi neanche sforzarti :rotfl:


----------



## Frif (27 Luglio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Come no ... me lo immagino già. C'è il neo-fidanzato guardone con webcam pronta a registrare tutto e si fa pure una sega lì per lì, mentre voi due fate i giochi olimpici in mondovisione su Youtube.
> 
> Tu invece, convinto di sgamare la fidanzata troppo spinta per i gusti del suo uomo, ti trovi da un giorno all'altro cento contratti ultra-hard per tutte le pornazziteche del mondo. Ma che male c'è? Nasce una nuova porno star senza che devi neanche sforzarti :rotfl:


Ahahahah!!! Non credo di avere né fisico né dimensioni da pornostar... neanche a doti tecniche sono poi 'sto granché... ma magari potrei essere valutato positivamente da un eventuale pubblico. Chissà che smetta di studiare storia per darmi al porno...


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

Frif ha detto:


> Ahahahah!!! Non credo di avere né fisico né dimensioni da pornostar... neanche a doti tecniche sono poi 'sto granché... ma magari potrei essere valutato positivamente da un eventuale pubblico. Chissà che smetta di studiare storia per darmi al porno...


Il porno ha bisogno di te!:up::up::up::up::up:

Ci vuole una sceneggiatura figa...
"Corna vissute!"


----------



## tesla (27 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Il porno ha bisogno di te!:up::up::up::up::up:
> 
> Ci vuole una sceneggiatura figa...
> "Corna vissute!"


Un western, voto per "Corna selvagge"


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> Un western, voto per "Corna selvagge"



Un horror, "ehi tu zombi, non farmi la mano morta"


----------



## Scaredheart (27 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah è per questo che mi corteggi?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Io nel tuo noleggio sono la rolls royce dorata no?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Secondo te perchè sono su questo forum!?


----------



## Frif (27 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un horror, "ehi tu zombi, non farmi la mano morta"


Non posso proporre un autobiografico "corna sudamericane"?


----------



## contepinceton (27 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Secondo te perchè sono su questo forum!?



Ah si vero...mi ami pure tu...
Ma cioè...insomma...sono indietro con i lavori...prima devo farmi una storia con Diletta...
Poi quando sarò di nuovo libero...potrai amarmi in santa pace...

E poi come la metti con il motosega?

E cosa faccio con la mela...

Le dico ehi mela...ma lo sai che adesso sto con scared?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


Ma sei serio? Comunque fammi capire soffrì perché la tua ragazza prima di involarsi con te faceva bondage con un altro e  non contento vuoi soffrire ancora assumendo qualcuno che si applichi ??? Ma sei masochista ?  Comunque " chi dei ragazzi ( per modo di dire) qui e' pratico di bondage .? .. Che mica si inventa così così sta praticuccia :smile:


----------



## Spider (27 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei serio? Comunque fammi capire soffrì perché la tua ragazza prima di involarsi con te faceva bondage con un altro e  non contento vuoi soffrire ancora assumendo qualcuno che si applichi ??? Ma sei masochista ?  Comunque " chi dei ragazzi ( per modo di dire) qui e' pratico di bondage .? .. Che mica si inventa così così sta praticuccia :smile:


IO!!!!!!
per me,
 "legare e incartare" un Rollè,
 non ha segreti...
basta cambiare prospettiva.


----------



## Spider (27 Luglio 2013)

dunque vediamo...
per il bondage, servono
du spaghi, due ganci, nastro adesivo e mutande in latex...
ma devo andare a farmi nà scopata
 o un'escursione in alta montagna?


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> dunque vediamo...
> per il bondage, servono
> du spaghi, due ganci, nastro adesivo e mutande in latex...
> ma devo andare a farmi nà scopata
> o un'escursione in alta montagna?


Gli è che se tiri il laccetto sbagliato l'amichetta rischia di diventar bluette :carneval:


----------



## Spider (27 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Gli è che se tiri il laccetto sbagliato l'amichetta rischia di diventar bluette :carneval:


e già.
però se usi la tecnica del rollè, non puoi sbagliare...
prima leghi la capa, poi la coda...
e tiri e ritiri.


----------



## Fiammetta (27 Luglio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> e già.
> però se usi la tecnica del rollè, non puoi sbagliare...
> prima leghi la capa, poi la coda...
> e tiri e ritiri.


A me nemmeno a mangiarlo mi piace il rollè :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ho capito sai legare:mrgreen:quindi ti offri volontario per la girl di ragazzo triste? :mrgreen:


----------



## Spider (27 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> A me nemmeno a mangiarlo mi piace il rollè :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: ho capito sai legare:mrgreen:quindi ti offri volontario per la girl di ragazzo triste? :mrgreen:


perchè non hai mai mangiato il mio... di rollè.
io?
già mi sono proposto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (28 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma sei serio? Comunque fammi capire soffrì perché la tua ragazza prima di involarsi con te faceva bondage con un altro e  non contento vuoi soffrire ancora assumendo qualcuno che si applichi ??? Ma sei masochista ?  Comunque " chi dei ragazzi ( per modo di dire) qui e' pratico di bondage .? .. Che mica si inventa così così sta praticuccia :smile:


È un amabile carciofo


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ah si vero...mi ami pure tu...
> Ma cioè...insomma...sono indietro con i lavori...prima devo farmi una storia con Diletta...
> Poi quando sarò di nuovo libero...potrai amarmi in santa pace...
> 
> ...


non hai capito!! L'unica devo essere io, oppure ti incapretto!! Tnt per restare in tema!!! :rotfl:


----------



## tesla (28 Luglio 2013)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Un horror, "ehi tu zombi, non farmi la mano morta"


"the dawn of the cuckolds"


----------



## Eliade (28 Luglio 2013)

Insomma ma alla fine almeno il numero del collega Dom non si è riuscito ad avere, oppure me lo sono perso solo io?


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> non hai capito!! L'unica devo essere io, oppure ti incapretto!! Tnt per restare in tema!!! :rotfl:


Ok tu sarai la postuma!
Perchè l'ultima sarà lunapiena
Diletta l'estrema
C'è n'è una che sarà la postdiletta di cui sono innamorato ma non mi ricordo il nome
E poi finalmente tu sarai la postuma e unica no?

Ma non mi chiederai niente?

Ma lo avete visto quel film di tinto brass?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ok tu sarai la postuma!
> Perchè l'ultima sarà lunapiena
> Diletta l'estrema
> C'è n'è una che sarà la postdiletta di cui sono innamorato ma non mi ricordo il nome
> ...


Conte sarà un anno che non ho il tempo di guardare un film...  ancora non mi è riuscito... sorry! Ancora tu hai relazioni da vivere... io una lista di film da dover vedere!!


----------



## tesla (28 Luglio 2013)

dov'è finito ragazzo triste?
lo abbiamo fatto scappare come sempre


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> Conte sarà un anno che non ho il tempo di guardare un film...  ancora non mi è riuscito... sorry! Ancora tu hai relazioni da vivere... io una lista di film da dover vedere!!


Ma come non avete ancora visto il film eh?
I vantaggi per te sarebbero ENORMI...e mi ringrazieresti...
Invece di sprecare il tempo a stuzzicarlo no?

E dimmi...

Ma quanto ti diverti a tormentarlo quel povero ragazzo eh?

ma quanto?


----------



## Scaredheart (28 Luglio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma come non avete ancora visto il film eh?
> I vantaggi per te sarebbero ENORMI...e mi ringrazieresti...
> Invece di sprecare il tempo a stuzzicarlo no?
> 
> ...


io assolutamente zero!! :fischio: è lui che come oggi avendo visto una macchina uguale a quella del mio ex pensava che stavo guardando per vedere se era lui!!  ma stavo guidando ed eravamo in una rotatoria, se non guardavo capace mi ci schiantavo!! è un lavorone... non mi fiderò MAI più di chi dice che non è geloso... ma di lui mi ero informata anche con le ex... e davvero non lo era... ma ora  cmq allora cercherò di scaricarlo e di farne buona visione :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (28 Luglio 2013)

Scaredheart ha detto:


> io assolutamente zero!! :fischio: è lui che come oggi avendo visto una macchina uguale a quella del mio ex pensava che stavo guardando per vedere se era lui!!  ma stavo guidando ed eravamo in una rotatoria, se non guardavo capace mi ci schiantavo!! è un lavorone... non mi fiderò MAI più di chi dice che non è geloso... ma di lui mi ero informata anche con le ex... e davvero non lo era... ma ora  cmq allora cercherò di scaricarlo e di farne buona visione :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Ma vedi che è lui che istiga?:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Sai che io sarei gelosissimo?

Ti spiego la mia gelosia...

Tu dici...adesso sono amica tua conte ma anche di Lothar...

Poi se la dai a Lothar e a me gniente divento geloso no?

Ma non di te...ma invidioso di lui no?

Ricordati la ius primae contis...

E parafrasando il grande detto...Dalla al Conte e poi fai quello che vuoiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

*la gelosia...maschile...*

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotf  l::rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;tev-SBkuz90]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tev-SBkuz90[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

*Scared guarda e impara...*

[video=youtube;TBWDRxlMn7w]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBWDRxlMn7w[/video]


----------



## contepinceton (29 Luglio 2013)

Il sospetto mi rende pazzo di gelosia...la gelosia....

Prima se ti mentivo era per non perderti....

Oh matteo amoreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee...:rotfl::rotfl::  rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

[video=youtube;ZhnR1I4RPcM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZhnR1I4RPcM[/video]


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> dov'è finito ragazzo triste?
> lo abbiamo fatto scappare come sempre


:unhappy: siamo proprio brutte persone :unhappy:


----------



## tesla (29 Luglio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy: siamo proprio brutte persone :unhappy:


[video=youtube;rtVBemG9la0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtVBemG9la0[/video]


----------



## Simy (29 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> [video=youtube;rtVBemG9la0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rtVBemG9la0[/video]



:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
si infatti, ma ci sono delle robe che proprio non riesco a commentare


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> dov'è finito ragazzo triste?
> lo abbiamo fatto scappare come sempre


Siamo una comunità, mica una clinica 

Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (29 Luglio 2013)

Comunque, siccome abbiamo una sensibilità, ho pensato che potremmo dedicargli una canzone

[video=youtube;WkWRKfE6fbY]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WkWRKfE6fbY[/video]

Buscopann


----------



## Sole (29 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Sta fermo e non fare nulla. Quando finisce l'effetto della pasticca vedrai che le cose andranno a posto da sole
> 
> Buscopann


:rotfl: Questa me l'ero persa!


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Salve a tutti, sono nuovo del forum. Da tre mesi e mezzo sono fidanzato con una ragazza che mi ha confessato di aver avuto tra dicembre e marzo uno scopamico. Ci tengo a precisare che non si tratta di tradimento perche A SUO DIRE con questo ci ha trombato fino ai primi di marzo mentre io e lei ci siamo fidanzati a meta aprile.
> Il problema sta nel fatto che si è fatta rimorchiare nel posto di lavoro, e le pratiche sessuali con questo ragazzo erano violente, si faceva legare eccetera eccetera.
> Il mio rapporto con lei è assolutamente diverso, io sono dolce e amorevole. certo sono uomo anch'io, decisione e presenza la ha anche da me ma non certo a quel livello.
> 
> ...


Ecco, anche solo l'idea di noleggiare un essere umano, prenderlo a servizio prezzolato e pagarlo a cottimo come un operaio cinese in nero è una manifestazione così piena e rotonda del materialismo sentimentale che, nei limiti in cui questo mi è concesso, apprezzo per la forma e mi repelle, altresì, per la sostanza.
La sinistra hegeliana e la sua visione assolutamente economicistica delle umane vicende, della storia e delle ambizioni di popoli ed individui è, in ultima istanza, la vera ispiratrice di comportamenti e, prima ancora, persieri ed intenzioni come questa.
E' terribile pensare che anche le piccole cose possano essere vissute e maneggiate alla stregua di assegni circolari e note di credito, così da rendere corcolante solo la costernazione ed annotare principalmente il discredito di sé sul taccuino dell'originaltà, la prima, fra la gente di onesto sentire, il secondo, invece nella biblioteca polverosa e deserta della propria anima.
E' colpa delle plutocrazie occidentali e della loro ricerca sfrenata di profitti marginali, in cui i mezzi di produzione non hanno costi crescenti al crescere della produzione di sdegno e l'ulteriore automa basculante uscito dalle catene di montaggio altro non è che il primo essere umano senza nerbo.
L'organizzazione statuale stessa mette in ridicolo beni immateriali quali la difesa dei confini, la regolamentazione della giustizia e, il che è ben più subdolo, il desiderio di essere innamorati in una struttura chimico-fisica galileianamente riproducibile.
Le stesse sostanze organiche sono, non a caso, basate sul carbonio, la stessa materia dei diamanti, delle matite per disegnare e della carbonella per farci le grigliate d'estate in giardino.
Ok, non voglio certo dire che l'amore, come chiave di volta della perpetuazione di una strana specie organica come quella umana possa essere riassunto nell'eternità di una pietra preziosa, nella cretività di un'opera d'arte o nella violenza di un fuoco che arde, ma già sarebbe più gradevole che non vederlo inscritto in un foglio di partita doppia.
Ecco perchè Zio Paperone non è meno colpevole della intrinseca povertà affettiva che controbilancia un certo qual potere economico dell'uomo medio dei paesi economicamente sviluppati, con quel suo bulimico introguolamentop di monetine e banconote, simbolo di un desiderio ciclico che si autosostiene e si autocatalizza in un'involuzione d'intenti che annaspa fino a nullificarsi, tanto più si diviene pecuniosi e dalle tasche pesanti, da un lato e , dall'altro, incavati e dalle menti drogate.

Poi mi viene da pensare che è tutto questo anche un corollario insulso e smandrappato della degenerazione della copulazione, la quale, in sé, sarebbe pure una pratica sana, piacevole e di non poco diporto, che però si ammala e tormenta come un'arte degenerata che dipinge quadri astratti con spruzzi di sterco e suona in un'orchestra vesciche e budelli gentili diretta da un pene gigantesco e senza alcun senso del ritmo, appena la si complica e la si tormenta con aberrazioni che uniscono l'infelicità delle bestialità triviali con la sublime complicazione della mente creativa, col risultato non di innalzare e ingentilire quelle con questa, ma di snaturare e tarpare questa con quelle.
Ed è chiaram,ente tutta colpa, od in gran parte, della monogamia, che è una pratica tanto naturale per i germani reali quanto non lo è per l'uomo e la donna in particolare.
La sconsiderata pratica della noiosità fatta coppia, fatta copula e fatta ripetizione è l'alcova, essa stessa, dell'insopportabile desiderio di novità e di invenzione degno della creatività antropica e, ove la stessa carnalità fluida e svincolata potrebbe fluire lieve e sagace fra le molte combinazioni umane, laddove e incaprettata monogamicamente, si svapora in schifezzuole astruse, ingarbugliamenti dolorosi e ridicoli di membra e artefatti da inserire nel corpo o con i quali maciullarlo come in una perversa tortura.
Vi si aggiunga poi l'ignobile scienza, e la perfida e losca biologia in generale, che dischiudendo il marchio univoco, come un sigillo di ceralacca che i testicoli inondano nel ventre molle della donna, presente nella carne e nel sangue dei bambini, anche di recente procreazione, rende certa e non oppugnabile la paternità e le sue conseguenze ed obblighi nei confronti della prole inetta, e si capirà quanto i sani sfoghi di virgulti e donzelle vengano irretiti, fin dalla loro cogitazione, da un macchinoso integumentamento del pene in budelli artificiali o dalla controversa e difficile pratica di sodomie e fellatio che, ritardando il decorso naturale dell'amplesso e sviandolo dalla veloce e semplice pratica usuale, instillano il pruriginoso desiderio di usare strumenti leonardeschi a contatto con le mucose e il formicolio palpitante di intrusioni controcorrente.
Con tutto ciò, ci si aggiunga pure il basso prezzo al quale sono acquistabili fruste, frustini, speroni, mannaie e copriwater in lattice sintetico, e si capirà facilmente il perché della diffusione tanto vasta del fenomeno.


----------



## Fiammetta (29 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> Siamo una comunità, mica una clinica
> 
> Buscopann


Ne sei sicuro? Talvolta dai tipi strani che si avventurano qui propenderei per la seconda che hai detto :mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (29 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ed è chiaramente tutta colpa, od in gran parte, della monogamia, che è una pratica tanto naturale per i germani reali quanto non lo è per l'uomo e la donna in particolare.


In particolare, questa frase. Concordo poi con tutta la teoria iniziale. Sulla seconda parte, vorrei capire meglio: la paccottiglia shop estensoria e dilatatoria di piaceri che non più si provano come risulta della noia del talamo monogamico? Devo aver capito male.


----------



## Rabarbaro (29 Luglio 2013)

Fantastica ha detto:


> In particolare, questa frase. Concordo poi con tutta la teoria iniziale. Sulla seconda parte, vorrei capire meglio: la paccottiglia shop estensoria e dilatatoria di piaceri che non più si provano come risulta della noia del talamo monogamico? Devo aver capito male.


Affatto.
Hai capito bene il senso, forse un po' meno bene -ma è colpa mia ovviamente- che il ragionamento non era affatto serio in questo punto.


----------



## Eretteo (30 Luglio 2013)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ecco, anche solo l'idea di noleggiare un essere umano, prenderlo a servizio prezzolato e pagarlo a cottimo come un operaio cinese in nero è una manifestazione così piena e rotonda del materialismo sentimentale che, nei limiti in cui questo mi è concesso, apprezzo per la forma e mi repelle, altresì, per la sostanza.
> La sinistra hegeliana e la sua visione assolutamente economicistica delle umane vicende, della storia e delle ambizioni di popoli ed individui è, in ultima istanza, la vera ispiratrice di comportamenti e, prima ancora, persieri ed intenzioni come questa.
> E' terribile pensare che anche le piccole cose possano essere vissute e maneggiate alla stregua di assegni circolari e note di credito, così da rendere corcolante solo la costernazione ed annotare principalmente il discredito di sé sul taccuino dell'originaltà, la prima, fra la gente di onesto sentire, il secondo, invece nella biblioteca polverosa e deserta della propria anima.
> E' colpa delle plutocrazie occidentali e della loro ricerca sfrenata di profitti marginali, in cui i mezzi di produzione non hanno costi crescenti al crescere della produzione di sdegno e l'ulteriore automa basculante uscito dalle catene di montaggio altro non è che il primo essere umano senza nerbo.
> ...


Finalmente una buona notizia  :rotfl:


----------



## Buscopann (30 Luglio 2013)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ne sei sicuro? Talvolta dai tipi strani che si avventurano qui propenderei per la seconda che hai detto :mrgreen:


Beh..quando facevo il veterinario è capitato anche che un cinese (che non parlava una parola di italiano) si presentasse in clinica mimando un forte mal di pancia. Capita di sbagliare indirizzo :mrgreen:

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

ma i cinesi non si curano tra loro? qualcuno li ha mai visti in un pronto soccorso? 





Buscopann ha detto:


> Beh..quando facevo il veterinario è capitato anche che un cinese (che non parlava una parola di italiano) si presentasse in clinica mimando un forte mal di pancia. Capita di sbagliare indirizzo :mrgreen:
> 
> Buscopann


----------



## Buscopann (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma i cinesi non si curano tra loro? qualcuno li ha mai visti in un pronto soccorso?


In effetti penso proprio di sì. E' stata l'unica volta che mi è capitata una cosa del genere in 5 anni, nonostante Chinatown avesse inglobato una delle due cliniche dove lavoravo.
Nessuno ha mai visto neppure i funerali di un cinese. Pagano la retta alla mafia cinese per farsi rispedire e seppellire in Cina una volta che muoiono.

Buscopann


----------



## Minerva (30 Luglio 2013)

Buscopann ha detto:


> In effetti penso proprio di sì. E' stata l'unica volta che mi è capitata una cosa del genere in 5 anni, nonostante Chinatown avesse inglobato una delle due cliniche dove lavoravo.
> Nessuno ha mai visto neppure i funerali di un cinese. Pagano la retta alla mafia cinese per farsi rispedire e seppellire in Cina una volta che muoiono.
> 
> Buscopann


si integrano come un bravo ragazzo educato e tranquillo a jersey shore:mrgreen:


----------



## tesla (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma i cinesi non si curano tra loro? qualcuno li ha mai visti in un pronto soccorso?


io ne ho visti 5 in un autogrill qualche mese fa e sono rimasta sconvolta.
non credo che escano dai confini del loro negozio, credo ci sia una specie di invisibile campo magnetico che li fa rimanere dentro


----------



## Buscopann (30 Luglio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> si integrano come un bravo ragazzo educato e tranquillo a jersey shore:mrgreen:


Fai tanto l'acculturata tu..poi vengono fuori le tue vere passioni. :carneval:

Buscopann


----------



## PresidentLBJ (30 Luglio 2013)

RagazzoTriste ha detto:


> Ho una trmenda paura che possa ricercare una tale situazione in futuro con qualcun'altro o che abbia necessita di "violenza" che io non posso darle, non solo perche non voglio ma perche sono innamorato e non riuscirei mai a essere violento con lei.


E allora di cosa dovresti essere geloso, scusa? Lei ha anche questa esigenza/fantasia di sesso "brutale" e tu non puoi/vuoi soddisfargliela. Probabilmente nel ruolo in cui sei di fidanzato innamorato, non saresti nemmeno adatto a coprire questa sua fantasia e se ci provassi la infastidiresti. Quindi... perchè temere che lei dia sfogo ai suoi desideri e che questo la faccia stare bene? 

Ti ama? Sì? Fattelo bastare.


----------

